# conectar altavoces de un radio cassete a un reproductor MP3



## rbpkirow (Ene 26, 2008)

Hola. 
El otro dia se me estropeo un radio cassete, y he pensado tomar los altavoces y enchufarlos al reproductor MP3. 
Se que no puedo conectarlos directamente a traves de un jack, porque segun he leido, se me escucharía muy bajo, o ni siquiera llegaría a oir algo, ya que el mp3 está pensado para unos auriculares. 
Mi pregunta es, ¿qué tengo que hacerpara conectarlos y que se oigan bien? 
Mi idea es un amplificador, pero no se como hacerlo. 
Alguien me puede confirmar esta idea? 
y si es así, de donde puedo sacar el esquema electrónico? 

doy los siguientes datos, por si alguien me puede ayudar: 
MP3 supratech, potencia maxima 60mW, con auriculares de 32 ohmnios. 
Los altavoces son de una impedancia de 80ohm. con una potencia de 3 W. 


Muchas gracias a tod@s. 
1 Saludo


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 26, 2008)

Tenés alguna idea de lo que se halla estropeado? aveces queda ileso el amplificador y lo podes usar, ¿que conocimientos de electronica tenés?

Si tiene un amplificador con IC, fijate el código y bajate el datasheet (abajo de esta misma página, por cortesía de DatasheetArchive.com) y armate el circuito propuesto
Sino revisá esto:

https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f31/amplificador-potencia-2-watts-398/

Saludos.


----------



## rbpkirow (Ene 28, 2008)

De la radio no puedo sacar nada, porque hace tiempo que se estropeo y tiré todo menos los altavoces.

Simulando el circuitillo en cuestión, me doy cuenta de que lo que necesito es un amplificador de corriente, pero no encuentro ningun esquema que sea asequible de hacer en casa.
Alguien me puede pasar algun esquema de un amplificador de corriente?
Muchas gracias.
1 saludo


----------



## Mostdistortion (Ene 28, 2008)

Amplificador de corriente? no, si queres escucharlo por tus parlante, necesitas un amplificador de potencia, mas precisamente de audio (por pensar que están especìficamente desarrollados para tu fin) fijate alguno de los link anteriores o usa el buscador, si es que no lo has usado (es el que tiene el simbolo del google) preguntá por circuitos y después nosotros te ayudamos o recomendamos...
Cuando me de un tiempo te ayudo con la búsqueda 

Saludos.


----------

